# Today On RO - Wednesday



## irishbunny (Mar 18, 2009)

[align=center]






*RO Today!*

Poor Becca is sick and can't do the news today, hopefully she will be back soon!






[/align][align=center]Yesterday was Snowyshiloh's bun Rory's birthday! Happy Birthday Rory, hope you had a great day!

arty:






BlueSkyAcresRabbitry is looking for some tips and advice on using wood stove pellets for her bunnies litterboxes.

:litterempty:

Brandy456 loves using different kinds of scented bedding for her bunny, have you tried it?

:bunnyheart

Raisin has brought a new pet into her home, have a look to find out what it is!

:inlove:

Lovemyzoocrew is looking for advice on what kind of bunny would get along best with her existing bunny, got any idea?

:bunnydance:

Luvabun is feeling down because of an incident that happened with Shadow, hop on over and cheer her up!








undergunfire is wondering what to do next since she can't get her bunnies interested in any kind of toys, got any advice?

:?







Please keep Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears bunny Monsters in your thoughts, as she seems to be having some trouble using her backend.

ray:

Lindiwe would like to know, when would be the best time to get her bunnies spayed?






edwarddz has noticed some hair loss on his bunny's nose, what could it be? 

:?






ginger_giants has posted a gorgeus picture of her gorgeusnew born Flemish kit! It's a must see! 











GoinBackToCali has posted some random news for everyone to read.

:hello

Bo B Bunny shares a perfect example of the ups and downs of owning livestock

ullhair:

khermann3 started a topic about St. Patrick's Day, what did you do for the day?

:weee:

undergunfire started a rant about planning her wedding, go on over and support her!

:big kiss:

The following blogs have been updated!

Flash's Place - 2 -
Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd 2009
Scone MacBunny 
Numbat's Nutty Nibblers

Don't forget to update your blogs!






:heartbeat:Have a great day everyone:heartbeat:







[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 18, 2009)

I really like the "the end" graphic! Too cute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning Shadow 

Get well soon, Becca.

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanx for the putting Monsters in there. She needs all the healing vibes she can get.


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 19, 2009)

Teehee, I'm in there !
P.S, the scented bedding should be used as food -.- 
Babii keeps eating the rose buds... gah.



[shadow=gray]Get Better Soon Beccaa =)[/shadow]


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a bit better today guys, mum decided yesterday I would have today off school considering my temperature was 103 when its supposed to be 96-98 !!!!!!!

Thanks for filling in Gracie, your the best  xxxxx


----------

